# Is it convenient to convert a 32 bits FreeBSD to 64 bits?



## sw2wolf (May 18, 2011)

```
>dmesg -a|grep -i cpu
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+ (1908.70-MHz 686-class CPU)
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
powernow0: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu0
powernow1: <PowerNow! K8> on cpu1
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!

>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #2: Sat Feb 26 16:53:57 CST 2011     
root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  [color="Red"]i386[/color]
```

Now I want to add memory to 4G and try 64 bits FreeBSD.

Sincerely!


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2011)

If you have 4GB or more memory I'd run amd64. With less memory I wouldn't bother.


----------



## AndyUKG (May 18, 2011)

Hi,

  do you mean to ask "is it easy"? To go from i386 to amd64 (32bit to 64bit) requires a reinstall of FreeBSD...

thanks Andy.


----------



## vermaden (May 18, 2011)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> Is it convenient to convert a 32 bits freebsd to 64 bits ?


You have to reinstall whole FreeBSD amd64 in place of i386, there is no 'conversion' path to achieve that any other way.

You can also try PAE which will enable the whole 4GB on i386:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/compatibility-memory.html


----------



## jgh@ (May 18, 2011)

Technically, can't you build and install the kernel and world for amd64, and then recompile all of your installed software?


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (May 19, 2011)

jgh said:
			
		

> Technically, can't you build and install the kernel and world for amd64, and then recompile all of your installed software?


Yes, actually an in-place conversion is possible, at least used to be.  Although it's a huge PITA and not supported.  So the answer to the OP's question is no, it's not convenient.


----------

